# Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
erstmal dickes dankeschön für dieses forum 

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem und zwar hab ich letzten Monat, wie sonst auch, meine Telekom Rechnung erhalten und musste feststellen das 3 Anrufe zu einer 0900er nr geführt worden sind. Ich habe diese Nummer definitv nicht angerufen! geht auch gar nicht da 0900 nr auf meinem Telefon gesperrt sind.
Hab bei MR.NET Widerspruch eingelegt. Mir wurde mitgeteilt meine Abrechnung und Verbindungen seien geprüft worden und es sei kein Fehler festgestellt worden *rolleyes* , die Verbindung sei über eine weitervermittlung von einer 0180 Rufnummer zustande gekommen, aber auch diese Nr hab ich nicht gewählt.
Gestern kam dann die neue Telekom Rechnung + Mahnung von MR.NET (ich hab den geforderten Betrag nicht bezahlt) + 2 Mahnung für die aktuelle Rechnung (die ich ja erst gestern erhalten habe). Auf der aktuellen rechnung sind wieder 7 verbindungen zu 01805 nr (die ich nicht gewählt habe) + 8 Gespräche zu 0900 nr (die ich auch nicht geführt habe) 
Mir ist leider erst gestern eingefallen das ich ja die Anrufliste der fritz box angucken kann und siehe da in der Anrufliste stehen diese 01805 nr drin + 12 weitere Anrufe (also wird der Anbieter in der nächsten Telefonrechnung wieder versuchen abzukassieren). Diese angeblich stattgefundenen Gespräche sind aber an Tagen und Uhrzeiten zu stande gekommen als ich gar nicht zuhause war und auch sonst niemand ausser meinen Katzen.  Und wenn meine Katzen fähig wären das Telefon von der Station zu nehmen und eine 12 stellige nr zu wählen dann wäre ich eine reiche Frau 
Hab daraufhin bei der Telekom angerufen, das Gespräch war soweit in ordnung bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich die 0180 nr reklamierte (die ja von der Telekom abgerechnet werden) die ich nicht angerufen habe. Der mitarbeiter wurde ziemlich ausfällig und unterstellte mir durch die Blume das ich eine Lügnerin sei. Als ich ihm dann sagte er solle sich mal einen anderen Ton zulegen, hat dieser dumme ... einfach aufgelegt. Leider hab ich mir den Namen von diesem Vogel nicht notiert. 
2. versuch: Dumpfbacke am telefon, die Alte hatte von nichts einen Plan. Sie hat auf jedenfall gesagt, ich soll Widerspruch gegen die 0180 nr bei der Telekom einlegen und bei MR.NET auch. 
Super!! so weit war ich auch schon.
Nun meine Frage, wie können solche Telefonate zustande kommen wenn niemand dort angerufen hat? Weiss noch jemand wie ich mich weiterhin verhalten soll? Mehr wie 0900 sperren kann ich ja auch nicht machen! Trotz sperre und Reklamation hab ich diesen Monat ja wieder so eine Rechnnung bekommen und so wirds dann wohl auch weiter gehen... wo sind wir denn hier, hab echt das Gefühl ich bin im falschen Film gelandet... würde ja meinen Anschluss bei der Telekom kündigen aber dummerweise bin ich vor einem halben Jahr aufs Dorf gezogen und es gibt keinen anderen Anbieter ausser der Telekom. Ich bin echt grad ziemlich am ende mit meinem Latein. Es sind weiss Gott keine hohen Beträge um die es sich da handelt aber, hey hallooo, ich lass mich doch nicht verarschen. 
Wie können diese Telefonate in meiner Anrufliste erscheinen obwohl niemand dort angerufen hat? Gibt es hier irgendjemanden dem sowas auch passiert ist? 
Vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch was mit diesen nr anfangen 01805747575- 018053501082- 018051082350- 018050180773- 018050180772- 0180563200326- 018053501084 und das sind die 0900 er nr : 09005200334- 09005-99002904 und 09005-99002902


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Hallo,
eine Weiterleitung von einer 0180 Rufnummer auf eine 0900 Rufnummer ist vermutlich unzulässig, weil deine 0900 Sperre umgangen wird. 

Link Pressemitteilung der Bundesnetzagentur
Bundesnetzagentur | PM 2008 - Jan-März

Schau dir doch mal deinen EVN an, dort müssten dann ja eine zeitgleiche Verbindung zur 0180 Rufnummer und zur 0900 Rufnummr aufgeführt sein. 

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch was mit diesen nr anfangen 01805747575- 018053501082- 018051082350- 018050180773- 018050180772- 0180563200326- 018053501084 und das sind die 0900 er nr : 09005200334- 09005-99002904 und 09005-99002902


Frage bitte bei der Bundesnetzagentur, wer der Inhaber der Nummern ist (die 01805 meine ich) 
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Normalerweise bekommst Du ganz fix eine Antwort, Du musst aber schreiben, worum es geht und Deinen Namen/Anschrift angeben.

lesezeichen
09005200334 0900599002904 und 0900599002902[ebenso]

*Atlas Interactive* ist ein Dinosaurier der Branchen und dort arbeitet auch der Vorstand der "freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle" FST. An die kannst Du Dich auch wenden und nachfragen.

Das könnte thematisch auch hierher passen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/servicenummern-mehrwertdienste-und-dialer/52310-09005-abgezockt.html

Könnte sein, dass es sich hier um ein neues Phänomen handelt... Ist Dir "Second Life"/ Lindendollars überhaupt bekannt?
Ansonsten kümmerst Du Dich ja schon ganz gut um die Sache. 
PS: Dialer ist ausgeschlossen?

EVN noch einmal genau ankucken )(wie vom Vorschreiber geraten)

mr.net ist nicht ganz so berühmt wie die Atlas, aber hat man auch schon gelesen ... Komtel... *schauder*


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

PS: Probleme mit der Kombi mr.net / atlas gab es bereits 2006, da hieß M*Pr*'s Firma halt noch "One World"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-dialer/39301-mr-net-services.html#post137796

Das könnte auch da rein passen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-dialer/39301-mr-net-services.html#post221953

Ich sehe da schon ein Muster...


----------



## johinos (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie können diese Telefonate in meiner Anrufliste erscheinen obwohl niemand dort angerufen hat?


Lief der PC zu den Einwahlzeiten?
USB-Anschluss zur Telefonanlage (Fax)?
WLAN? / Gesichert?
Modell der Telefonanlage - Mobilteile angeschlossen? 
0900 gesperrt - wie, in der Anlage? 
Sind Vorwahlen nutzbar, z. B. 010330900....?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

hallo, vielen lieben dank erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.
versuch jetzt ma hier die gestellten Fragen zu beantworten also
auf der Telekom rechnung stehen nur die 01805 verbindungen (hab aber keinen EVN von denen) mir wurde mitgeteilt rückwirkend sei das nicht möglich??!! aber wenn ich Widerspruch einleg krieg ich die Daten zu den Verbindungen zu geschickt.. Kann das ja aber auch in der Anrufliste der fritzbox nachprüfen 0900 und 01805 sind auf jedenfall zeitgleich. Ist das tatsächlich illegal? Dann hätte sich das Thema ja eh erledigt, oder? 
Welcher Verein versucht denn nun mich abzuzocken MR.NET oder Telekom? MR.NET stellt mir 8 Verbindungen zu 0900 in Rechnung und Telekom aber nur 7 verbindungen zu 01805, über die ja angeblich die weitervermittlung zu stande kam.
Nein kenne second life nicht, also doch schon aber halt nur vom Namen. Nein es ist auch kein Dialer.
Pc lief zu einwahlzeiten nicht, die meißten Einwahlen waren als niemand daheim war.
Hab meinen telefonanschluss bei der Telekom gehe aber über Freenet (Analog-DSL) ins internet und telefoniere auch über Freenet. nur servicerufnummern werden über die Telekom abgerechnet (welch fataler Fehler) 0900 sind über die Telekom gesperrt. WLAN. kein Fax. 
Hab jetzt auch die 01805 über die fritzbox gesperrt, seitdem ist nichts mehr gewesen. Aber ich kapier das trotzdem nicht wie sowas passieren kann. Das ergibt alles absolut keinen Sinn für mich. Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Tipp wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll bzw. was ich machen kann falls es nochmal passiert?
Muss ich jetzt bei Telekom, Mr.Net und Atlas Interactive Widerspruch einlegen?

Gruß und danke


----------



## blowfish (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> WLAN. kein Fax.



Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du WLAN und das ungesichert?
Dann hast du bestimmt einen mitserver, der deinen Anschluss nutzt.
Die Sperre für 0900 Nummern hast du nur selbst eingestellt oder direkt beim Anbieter?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Es soll 0900-Nummern geben, die garnicht anwählbar sind, sondern lediglich als Rechnungsgrundlage dienen.
(Stand mal hier auf CB in einem anderen Thread, auch in Zusammenhang mit 01805)


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es soll 0900-Nummern geben, die garnicht anwählbar sind...


:gruebel:
...das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wie soll denn da bittschön die vorherige Preisangabe übermittelt werden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Doch, davon habe ich auch schon gehört: 
Dass quasi eine "Anwahl einer Mehrwertnummer" auf die Rechnung kommt, ohne dass diese je angewählt wurde. Das war zu Beginn der neuen Masche mit den Anrufen, wo man eine Taste drücken musste. Wir können ja gemeinsam suchen, das stand meines Wissens in Antispam.

Das war der Zusammenhang, aber das ist noch nicht, was ich suche
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=149241&highlight=0900+angew%E4hlt#post149241

das schon eher, aber irgendwo stand das noch deutlicher
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=114395&postcount=74

kuck auch mal das an
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=116283&postcount=118


> 19.04.2007 17:03:44 01804 222366 Dauer 00:01:28
> 19.04.2007 17:03:44 09003 008911 Dauer 00:01:27



exakt wie hier


Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0900 und 01805 sind auf jedenfall zeitgleich.


!!!

jetzt hab ich es gefunden
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=138089#post138089



> Es stellt sich jetzt wie folgt dar. Die Nummer, die wir angerufen haben sollen, wird überhaupt nicht angewählt, sie ist lediglich die Rechnungsgrundlage, d.h. es findet noch nicht einmal ein Anruf statt.
> 
> Der freundliche Mitarbeiter der Bundesnetzagentur erklärte mir ausserdem relativ unverblümt, dass die Bundesnetzagentur etwas gefrustet scheint, weil diese den Missstand erkannt und dem zuständigen Ministerium Lösungen für eine Rechtsgrundlage genannt hat, aber das Ministerium nicht reagiert.



Warum braucht es für das neue Gesetze? Das ist einfach ein schlechter Witz.
Da scheint eine Sauerei zu laufen, die noch gar keiner richtig bemerkt hat...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Doch, davon habe ich auch schon gehört:
> Dass quasi eine "Anwahl einer Mehrwertnummer" auf die Rechnung kommt, ohne dass diese je angewählt wurde. Das war zu Beginn der neuen Masche mit den Anrufen, wo man eine Taste drücken musste.


Technisch dürfte das über eine Weiterleitung realisierbar sein. Rechtlich halte ich das für Computerbetrug. ("...durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt...", nur IANAL, und diese wollen sich oft nicht mit der dahinterstehenden Technik auseinandersetzen). 
Aber in diesem Fall passt es nicht, weil dann die Nummer nicht in der Fritzbox auftauchen würde (hier kann nach meinem technischen Verständnis nur auftauchen, was auch tatsächlich durch ein an die Fritzbox angeschlossenes Telefon gewählt wurde).

Mal als Frage an den Threaderöffner: um welche Fritz handelt es sich denn? Zufällig um eine mit DECT Basis? Ist das Administrationspasswort geändert worden? Ist WLAN auf WPA/WPA2 Verschlüsselung?

Nachtrag und Frage an den Threaderöffner: hab das Ausgangsposting noch einmal genau gelesen. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Telekomrechnung jeweils einen Anruf zu 01805 aufweisst, und dann einen Anruf zu 0900 in zeitlich kurzem Abstand? Aber in der Fritzbox lediglich die 01805 Verbindung? 
Wenn ja, dann enthält mein Posting aus meiner Sicht bereits den richtigen Hinweis: so schnell als möglich einen Screenshot von der Anrufliste der Fritzbox machen. Zivilrechtlich dürfte dies ausreichen, bei sinnvoller Verteidigungsstrategie alle Ansprüche abzuwehren. Insbesondere, wenn man bei der Telekom eine 0900 Sperre hat.
Nachtrag2: Interessant dazu auch http://www.jurablogs.com/de/verwalt...odell-zur-weiterleitung-auf-0900er-nummer-bei


> Die Antragstellerin - ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen - ruft im Auftrag von Kunden mit Telefoncomputern
> bei Verbrauchern an und teilt über Bandansagen mit, dass der Angerufene einen Preis gewonnen habe. Um Näheres
> zu erfahren, solle er eine Taste oder eine Tastenkombination drücken, um die Verbindung zu einem Mehrwertdienst
> unter einer 0900-Nummer herzustellen. Nach dem Tastendruck wird das Gespräch an diese kostenpflichtige Nummer weitergeleitet.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Hallo,
zumindest bei einer der genannten 01805Rufnummern erfolgt eine Weiterleitung auf eine 0900 Rufummer.

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Daher sollte ja auch dringend bei der BnetzA nach den 01805-Inhabern gefragt werden
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...rt-da-jemand-meinen-anschluss.html#post237908


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Technisch dürfte das über eine Weiterleitung realisierbar sein. Rechtlich halte ich das für Computerbetrug. http://www.jurablogs.com/de/verwalt...odell-zur-weiterleitung-auf-0900er-nummer-bei


Genau das ist es aber eben nicht. Der Datenverarbeitungsprozeß erfolgt wunschgemäß (wie eingerichtet) und der jenige, der nun die Ziffer drückt, um ein entsprechendes Ergebnis zu erhalten, macht genau das, was der Einrichter vorbereitet hatte. Dass letztendlich  eine weitere Verbindung zu Stande kommt, hat mit dem § 263a StGB mMn nichts mehr zu tun, da die vorherigen Prozesse keiner Manipulation unterlagen. :wall:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der Datenverarbeitungsprozeß erfolgt wunschgemäß (wie eingerichtet) und der jenige, der nun die Ziffer drückt, um ein entsprechendes Ergebnis zu erhalten, macht genau das, was der Einrichter vorbereitet hatte.



Du übersiehst die Tatsache, dass sich der Nutzer nicht bewusst sein kann, dass er durch das Drücken einer Taste eine Weiterleitung zu einer 0900 auslöst (zumindest erfolgte bei meinem Test keinerlei Hinweis hierauf). Und dass dadurch diesen Prozess eine bestehende 0900 Sperre unterlaufen wird. Kannst Du bitte kurz bestätigen, dass es trotzdem in Deinen Augen kein Computerbetrug ist. Dann denke ich nämlich mal darüber nach, dies selbst zu machen...


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Bei der Unterscheidung zwischen den §§ 263 oder 263a StGB stellt sich das Problem nach dem: WER oder WAS wird getäuscht. Bei dem WER sind wir im 263 und hier nehme ich an, dass das evtl. der Teilnehmer ist. WAS wäre eine Maschine, die in ihrem Datenverarbeitungsprozeß beeinflusst wird und das kann ich hier nicht erkennen. Das Unterlaufen einer providerseitigen Sperrvorrichtung setzt mMn somit das zwingende Zutun des Teilnehmers voraus (Drücken einer Taste), der z. B. in der irrigen Annahme ist sich lediglich durch ein Menü zu manövrieren. Strafbar bleibt die Sache somit womöglich allemal.


----------



## blowfish (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Mit der Diskussion, ob nun 263 oder 263a haben wir wohl das Problem des TO aus den Augen verloren. Ihm ging es doch darum, ob sein Anschluss manipuliert wurde oder nicht. 
Für die Antwort ist es nun notwendig zu fragen, ist es möglich über WLAN und vieleicht vorhandenen VoIP eine 0900 bzw. über eine 0180 eine entsprechende Weiterleitung zu  veranlassen.
Dann kann man Aussagen nach der Strafbarkeit machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

hallo hier die threaderöffnerin, wieso lässt sich die HP der Bundesnetzagentur nicht mehr erreichen?
Es handelt sich um die Fritzbox Fon WLAN 7270. WLAN ist auf WPA verschlüsselung. 
Ich habe eine Veränderbare Anschluss-Sperre. Was der scheiss soll ist mir auch nicht klar, weil in dem Fall das 0900 auf der Telefonrechnung erscheint können die ja auch argumentieren man hätte die Sperre selbst wieder aufgehoben. Aber als ich die Sperre einrichten lassen wollte hat der Mitarbeiter mir gesagt es gäbe gar keine von denen aus geschaltete Sperre mehr, nur noch diese zum selber einrichten. Stimmt das überhaupt?
Ich habe leider keinen EVN von der Telekom aber in der Anrufliste der Fritzbox sind nur die 01805 Nr eingetragen. Ich habe z.b laut Fritzbox am 04.03. um 09:08 eine 01805 Nr gewählt und laut EVN von MR.NET um 09:09 eine 0900 Nr. Es sind 5 Anrufe zu 01805 Nr und eine Sek. später zu 0900. 
Es gibt aber auch 6 Anrufe wie z.b am 22.3. da hab ich laut anrufliste um 16:08 eine 01805 Nr gewält um laut MR.Net um16:08 auch eine 0900. Also 6 Anrufe die Zeitgleich geschehen sein sollen.
[......]
Was kann ich dagegen tun? ich weiss ich bin nicht die einzige der so etwas passiert ist. Ich vermute nur mal, das die meißten, spätestens wenn Post vom Inkasso Unternehmen kommt bezahlen. An wenn kann man sich wenden bei solchen Problemen? und ich mein jetzzt nicht die Bundesnetzagentur und so n schmuh. Es musst doch irgendjemanden geben der zuständig ist zu kontrollieren was die Telefongesellschaften da so fabrizieren. ich bin grad so richtig in kampflaune. ich hab nicht vor das auf sich beruhen zu lassen.

Danke


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Hallo Danke,

also du bist bei der T-Com und der Mitarbeiter erklärte dir 





> es gäbe gar keine von denen aus geschaltete Sperre mehr, nur noch diese zum selber einrichten


Das stimmt so, ist aber eine Interpretationssache. Er meinte wahrscheinlich, dass du als selbst die Sperre veranlassen und bestätigen lassen musstest - dafür gibt es ein Antragsformular. Von Haus aus hat die T-Com keine Sperre vorgesehen.



> Ich habe z.b laut Fritzbox am 04.03. um 09:08 eine 01805 Nr gewählt und *laut EVN von MR.NET* um 09:09 eine 0900 Nr. Es sind 5 Anrufe zu 01805 Nr und eine Sek. später zu 0900.
> Es gibt aber auch 6 Anrufe wie z.b am 22.3. da hab ich laut anrufliste um 16:08 eine 01805 Nr gewält um laut MR.Net um16:08 auch eine 0900


Also bekommst du die 0900er nicht mit der T-Com-Rechnung sondern separat, direkt von MR.Net präsentiert? Wenn dem so ist, dann wird das Aufbröseln schon einfacher - bitte antworten!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Hallo,

bin gerade über den Thread hier gestolpert.
Allerdings weniger wg. der speziellen 0137 / 0900 Geschichte sondern wegen der 7270
an sich.

@TE
Wer hat Dir die Fritz!Box eingerichtet ?
Falls Du das nicht selbst warst, solltest du mal die Einstellungen kontrollieren.

- Zunächst wäre mal zu prüfen, ob sich z.B. das DECT vom Nachbarn z.B. bei Dir
anmelden kann. Dazu am besten alle DECT's abmelden, dann das DECT-Passwort ändern
und dann Dein DECT wieder anmelden.
- Dann kann die FBF m.W. auch Call-Through, d.h. jemand ruft von außen die Box an
(z.B. per Internet-Telefonie über 'ne extra Nummer) und 'sagt' der FBF das sie
eine bestimmte Nummer wählen soll. Das sollte man vorsorglich deaktivieren
Bist Du sicher das WPA aktiviert ist ?
Dann doch mal besser den Schlüssel ändern oder auf WPA2 umstellen.

Die FBF zeichen auch auf, welche WLAN Geräte angemeldet sind.
Taucht dort ein unbekanntes Gerät auf -> VORSICHT

Gruß,
A.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Und was ich noch vergessen habe:

Unbedingt das Admin-Passwort ändern, und das Admin-Passwort bitte nicht im Browser speichern.
Ich empfehle auch das UPnP auszuschalten.
Braucht man i.d.R. nicht, sofern man die Box nicht als MediaServer benutzen will 

Und ich würde eine aktuelle Firmware (neu-)aufspielen.
Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass da jemand von außen 'ne
manipulierte FW aufgespielt hat, die eine Hintertür in der
FBF-Konfiguration geöffnet hat, die Du von der 'normalen'
Oberflächen gar nicht öffnen kannst.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## Anonymus (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

MR. NET = Nexnet
h*tp://w*w.mr-netservices.de/nexnet.php

Die unter "Call Screening" erwähnten "Web- und Datenschnittstellen" lassen nichts  gutes erahnen.
h*tp://w*w.mr-netservices.de/in-dienste.php 



> Über eine Web-Schnittstelle haben die Endkunden des Netzbetreibers die Möglichkeit, sich erfasste Verbindungsdaten anzeigen zu lassen.


Die "Web-Schnittstelle für Endkunden" habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



Anonymus schrieb:


> MR.NET = Nexnet


Ui, das war irgendwie ganz untergegangen: 





> Die MR.NET services GmbH & Co. KG, Flensburg, hat mit Cipio Partners, einem Private Equity Investor mit Sitz in München und San Jose, USA, einen Kaufvertrag über den Erwerb der NEXNET GmbH, Berlin, abgeschlossen. Die Übernahme erfolgt rückwirkend zum 01.01.2007.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Zu den Fragen:
also damals als ich das erste mal einen anschluss bei der Telekom beantragt habe ging das mit der 0900 bzw. ´0190 sperre noch über die Telekom. 
und jetzt hat der Mitarbeiter gesagt es gäbe nur diese veränderbare Anschlusssperre die man sich selber einrichtet. ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob mir da eine falsche information gegeben wurde.
MR.NET sagt ja eh ich sei über die 0180 weiterverbunden worden. Theoretisch kann man sich die scheiss sperre ja dann auch sonstwo hinschieben da sie mich ja trotz allem nicht vor unerklärlichen 0900 posten auf meiner TelefonRechnung bewahrt.
die 0900 nr stehen schon auf der Telekom rechnung, unter Beträge anderer Anbieter. Als ich Widerspruch bei MR.NET eingelegt habe, haben die mir einen EVN für die 0900 nr geschickt.
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist von der selben 01805 nr fanden wohl weiterleitungen zu verschiedenen 0900 nr statt. das ergibt für mich alles null sinn.
Ich versteh halt nicht wie es möglich ist das die 0180 verbindungen in der Anrufliste erscheinen oder das jemand diese Nummern gewählt hat. ich bin kein pc fachmann und auch sonst kein technik genie und kapier das einfach nicht. da müsste ja dann irgendjemand zugriff auf mein system haben um diese nummern da erscheinen zu lassen, oder?  und da ich keinen dialer oder sonst was auf dem pc habe bleibt ja dann nur noch irgendeiner der Anbieter die mir den Internet zugang anbietet oder das telefonieren ermöglicht.
ich hab die fritzbox selbst eingerichtet. und natürlich bin ich mir sicher das wpa aktiviert ist, habs jetzt auch ma auf WPA2 umgestellt.
Call- Through ist nie aktiviert gewesen.
ich hab alle einstellungen überprüft, scheint alles in ordnung zu sein. Ich hab die wahlregeln für die 0180 umgestellt, und die Anwahl über die Fritzbox gesperrt, das war am samstag, seitdem sind keine 0180 nr mehr in der Anrufliste erschienen. 
Und was ist UPnP?
Nochmal meine frage, wer guckt denn den Telekommunikationsanbietern auf die Finger? Es muss doch irgend einen Ansprechpartner geben der was zu sagen hat und auch was gegen diese abzocke unternehmen kann. 

Danke auf jedenfall schonmal für die vielen informativen tipps.

Gruß C.


----------



## blowfish (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*

Ich kenne mich nicht so richtig mit den LAN-Geräten aus aber es gibt die Möglichkeit, diese auszulesen. Es wird dann angezeigt, mit welcher Hardware-Adresse, wann jemand eine Verbindung gemacht hat. Müsstest halt mal jemand fragen, der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Manipuliert da jemand meinen Anschluss?*



blowfish schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nicht so richtig mit den LAN-Geräten aus aber es gibt die Möglichkeit, diese auszulesen. Es wird dann angezeigt, mit welcher Hardware-Adresse, wann jemand eine Verbindung gemacht hat. Müsstest halt mal jemand fragen, der sich damit auskennt.



Bei Verbindung über's LAN bzw. WLAN ja.
Aber wenn es jemand - der nicht(!) das Password hatte - geschafft hat sich da einzuhacken,
hat derjenige auch kein Problem, 'ne falsche MAC-ID zu liefern.
(Idealerweise die der TE)


----------

